# chesepeakes 4 sale?



## rob t (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a male chesepeake puppy. I live in northwest wis. something with in a couple hour drive would be nice. thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Check with "Stonebroke" on this site. I'm sure he can help you.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

yep check pm stonebroke..I think he has a puppies available now. Better hurry i don't think his pups last long.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

No offense to Stonebroke but he is in Montana.

So I would recommend Cursan. They are down by the Dells, Neshkoro to be exact. Sandy Dollar is the owner. She has been active in the breed for about 30 years. She has numerous dogs with both their show CH and Master Hunter titles. Her current stud dog CH Silver Creek Sport MH has made a nice name for himself with the dogs he throws.

www.cursan.com

I would stay away from Lakeshore. PM me if you want additional details.

Caroway is down by Chicago and they are also a well established breeder.

Brian


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

brianb said:


> No offense to Stonebroke but he is in Montana.
> 
> So I would recommend Cursan. They are down by the Dells, Neshkoro to be exact. Sandy Dollar is the owner. She has been active in the breed for about 30 years. She has numerous dogs with both their show CH and Master Hunter titles. Her current stud dog CH Silver Creek Sport MH has made a nice name for himself with the dogs he throws.
> 
> ...


Good advice, Brian. Another breeder to check out is Gary Sorenson. He has a website http://www.sorensonretrievers.com/ He's in Hibbing, Minnesota. I don't know what he has available or coming, but he breeds very nice dogs. I got Turk from Gary.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll throw in a vote for Cursan's, have a male out of Sport that I couldn't be happier with. I am also having a litter this spring, pm if intrested in more imfo.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

CDK said:


> I'll throw in a vote for Cursan's, have a male out of Sport that I couldn't be happier with. I am also having a litter this spring, pm if intrested in more imfo.


I don't like to be the bearor of bad news, but it looks like Sport has DM. I had an e-mail from Sandy the other day and she says his symptoms are indicating that he has DM. She said the cost of doing all the tests are prohibitive to know for sure, so she will have a post-mortem evaluation done when he passes away. I was interested in a stud service from him, but she said she is no longer using him for stud.

For those not familiar with DM it is a degenerative desease of the spinal cord that cripples a dog and eventually leads to death. It doesn't strike until a dog is 9 to 11 years old. They are doing studies on it, but haven't identified the cause. They are fairly certain it is genetic in nature, but environmental factors could trigger it also. They've only tested and studied a few dogs. Hopefully they'll have more answers soon. There is quite a bit of information on this on the "Team Chesapeake" website.


----------



## hdroc (Apr 8, 2008)

im looking for one in mn


----------

